# Donek video



## Daddycausingchaos (May 31, 2012)

A video of my 2014 Doneks. If you have any of the diving breeds or if you are interested in the diving breeds, join us on facebook at "Diving Pigeon Breeds". I hope you enjoy the video! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj_bRQmkXxw


----------



## Daddycausingchaos (May 31, 2012)

Sorry, the birds in the video are from 2014, not '15.


----------



## rayforgreys (Jan 13, 2015)

*Video*

They are amazing, do you ever have stock to sell?


----------



## Daddycausingchaos (May 31, 2012)

I do but not at the moment and have requests for birds for '15 already. If you're interested, I can probably get you in touch with a couple people who still have a few. Feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## ptbreeder (Jun 12, 2008)

Niiiiice. 
http://youtube.com/ptlofts


----------

